# Will I be paying taxes on tolls?



## Jaba (Oct 21, 2015)

Say I do a trip that goes through a $3.50 toll.

I am paying the toll via my Fast-Lane / EZ-Pass device.

This $3.50 is added directly to the user's fare.

I get $3.50 more in my pay.

But when I file taxes it will look like I "made" $3.50

So what do I do? 

I guess I have to deduct the tolls from my taxes.

Do I have to separate out MY tolls from the tolls I incur while Ubering -- or just declare them all.

What a headache of keeping track.

Unless Uber offers a list of all tolls we've gotten.


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

Jaba said:


> Do I have to separate out MY tolls from the tolls I incur while Ubering -- or just declare them all.
> 
> What a headache of keeping track.
> 
> Unless Uber offers a list of all tolls we've gotten.


Last year my 1099-K from Uber showed one gross amount for the year, which included all tolls, fares, SRF's and commissions lumped in together.

The easiest way to do this is remember all tolls you incur while Ubering (with pax in car or on the way to pick them up) are tax deductible. All tolls you incur while not Ubering/working are personal and not deductible.

Your weekly Uber statements give you a general idea of what part of your income was toll reimbursement, but that doesn't include tolls enroute to pick someone up. You need to cross check it with your monthly EZ Pass statement. Cross out all tolls on the EZ Pass that were personal/non-business, and use the remaining tolls as a single deduction on your taxes under other expenses.

The tricky part is not tolls but the Uber rider fee and commissions. Those will also be reported (but not individually listed out) as part of your gross income on 1099, so you have to prove from your weekly statements the portion that was subtracted out before Uber paid you.

Add up all rider fees and commissions, then deduct that amount as another expense on your taxes. Otherwise the IRS thinks you made that money... because Uber includes it in your gross for the year.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Jaba said:


> Say I do a trip that goes through a $3.50 toll.
> 
> I am paying the toll via my Fast-Lane / EZ-Pass device.
> 
> ...


You have to do a 1040, with a 1040 schedule C. I use e-file, it's cheaper than turbo tax. Keep receipts on all expenses, keep a mileage record, 'cause deducting miles is usually better than itemizing expenses. Do keep records on the tolls, you can deduct them. Also, you can deduct 80% of road expenses ( meals, etc ) ( I think, need to bone up on the rules ) but I'm not a tax guy, so consult one, and DO keep records of all expenses, reciepts, etc.


----------



## Jaba (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks for the tips.


----------

